# Need 2 for trolling the edge tomorrow...



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I would go but I'm already committed to a rig trip tomorrow night


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

stuck on duty! would love to go next time! keep me in mind!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Ooch you got me forgot about the hurricane for a second !!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

*I'm in!!!!!*

Yeah BOY!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a 14ft jon boat we can take just incase we get into trouble.:thumbsup:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

the edge of what???


----------

